# Church Planting and/or Church Revitalization Resources?



## thistle93 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi! Can you please recommend to me some church planting and/or church revitalization resources? 

Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 17, 2013)

One of the best resources out there is this:

http://www.opc.org/chm/chplant/Planting2ed.pdf


----------



## Wayne (Dec 17, 2013)

Lloyd-Jones on revival:

Revival | Collection | MLJ Trust

Seriously.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 13, 2014)

I cannot recommend highly enough Mike Ross's excellent "Preaching for Revitalization." It was his doctoral dissertation and Mentor picked it up. Simply outstanding. 

Harry Reeder also wrote a helpful volume entitled "From Embers to a Flame." 

For what it's worth, Matthew, RTS-Charlotte has a DMin with emphasis in church revitalization, and SBTS is beginning one this year, too. 

Grace to you, brother.


----------

